# WoT's Pre-Heresy Alpha Legion Log



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

*FOR THE EMPEROR!​*
So I'm set on this army, it's going to take a while but I figure since I really want to do it and want to do it right then it'll be a prolonged project that will go along side my other minor projects.

I shall be doing a themed Alpha Legion army based before the heresy. Taking inspiration from a campaign I saw on youtube, I'll be starting off with 1000 points, using legal rules, which rules out Alpharius and Omegon.

The majority of the models will be from forgeworld, but some shall be from GW which I'll try to convert to tie it in to the era as much as possible.

Below is the list I am aiming for, and below that a break down for how much each thing will cost. I've yet to decide on what to do for my lead character who will be representing Ingo Pech, the Alpha Legion first captain, so if anyone has any suggestions, it would be helpful.

For the scout entries in the list, I will be using the scout models, but I'm going to convert them to make them less like SM scouts and more like operatives, originally I was going to make the sniper squad out of catachan snipers a long with Larkin from Gaunt's ghosts, but I wasn't sure and thought converting the scouts would both be easier and cheaper and maybe better looking eventually.

*Army List - 1000*


Ingo Pech (Lias Issodon)
- Stealth to entire army
- -1 to enemy reserve roll
- D6 hits vs troop/MC or glancing hit vs vehicle
- Range 30 bolter, assault 2 or heavy 4 and special ammo
– 140

Librarian Ursinus Echion
Gate of Infinity
Null Zone
- 100

Alpha Squad
Melta gun
Missile Launcher
- Split in Combat Squads
- 175

Beta Squad
Melta gun
Missile Launcher
- Split in Combat Squads
- 175

Scout Squad (Operatives)
Sergeant with sniper rifle
3 sniper rifles
Missile launcher
-85


Lernaean Terminator Squad
Heavy Flamer
Chain fist
-210

Scout Bike Squad (Operative bikers)
Combi-melta
Locator beacon
Cluster mines
- 115

*Total - 1000*



*Cost Break Down*



Ingo Pech (Lias Issodon ) - ?

Librarian Ursinus Echion – Space Librarian with Force Sword and Bolter Pistol - £9.50
or
- Severin Loth – £12.50

Alpha Squad – x2 Maximus sets - £42
- Special Weapon Pack - £10.50
- Phobos Pattern Bolters - £10.50

Beta Squad – x2 Maximus sets - £42
- Phobos Pattern Bolters - £10.50

Scout Squad (Operatives) – Space Marine Scout Squad with Sniper Rifles - £15.50


Lernaean Terminator Squad – Tartaros Pattern Terminators - £36.00

Scout Bike Squad (Operative bikers) – x3 Space Marine Scout Bikers -£24.00

*Total - £200.50*


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

Thats quite a list man, looks good. When are you planning to start buying the stuff?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure, I'm thinking of ordering the first half of Alpha unit along with the bolters today.

I think the list is themed, just not sure whether I could ever do anything in a 1k point game.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ordered the first part of my first squad, and with the new command model announced today, I think I've found my Ingo Pech.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

You only need 1 special weapons pack, it comes with 2 meltas and 2 missile launchers. I like the concept, but you should cut down on some things, £211 for 1000 points is ludicrous, I can get an entire support company for that. But as with all things it's a labour of love and effort and I bid you good luck!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lethiathan said:


> You only need 1 special weapons pack, it comes with 2 meltas and 2 missile launchers. I like the concept, but you should cut down on some things, £211 for 1000 points is ludicrous, I can get an entire support company for that. But as with all things it's a labour of love and effort and I bid you good luck!


Ah right thanks, I've altered it  

I could drop the scout bikers I guess, but I liked the cluster minds and the ability to flank and use the locator beacon to get my terminators in. What do you think would be a better replacement?

The bulk of the cost unfortunately comes in the standard troops but they are what make the army unique. I could just have two units of 5 marines though maybe, and then try to buy the crusade era meltaguns by themselves. Maybe use more scouts as operatives to make up the points?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe this is an alternative, to cut down on the money?


Ingo Pech (Lias Issodon )
– 140

Librarian Ursinus Echion
Gate of Infinity
Null Zone
- 100

Alpha Squad
Melta gun
Missile Launcher
Power weapon
Split into two combat squads
- 190

Scout Squad (Operatives)
4 sniper rifles
Missile launcher
-85

Scout Squad (Operatives) (x10)
Bolt pistol+ Combat blade
Power weapon
Melta Bomb
- 160

Lernaean Terminator Squad
Heavy Flamer
Chain fist
-210

Scout Bike Squad (Operative bikers)
Combi-melta
Locator beacon
Cluster mines
- 115

- 1000


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Honestly, I'd drop all scouts (inc. bikes) and replace it with a predator or similar tank, but the alternative list works


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

General theme of my army is going to be to avoid loud vehicles unless they are fast, to try and keep to the theme of the Alpha Legion. If they bring out a Stormbird or the pre heresy land speeders I may use them as my support.

Current plan with this army is to use the scouts as bait before delivering a killing blow with combined Terminator and Librarian squad, the scouts are represting the vast amount of operatives the Alpha Legion uses in it's set up.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hm. Don't go bikes then. Switch them out for a land speeder storm, or a few Javelin Class Jetbikes from www.chapterhousestudios.com They sound more up your street, bikes are loud!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I know, but I'm thinking fluff wise, since they are operatives they are allowed to make the noise, plus they can flank and they also have the cluster mines for nasty surprises when people enter terrain heh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking about what I'd use for my operatives again, and I thought about using the Vostroyan models but with conversions to make their rifles look a bit more like bolters and removing the imperial symbols? 

I love these models, they really remind me of the artwork for the Imperial Army from collected visions and I want my operatives to stand out as being different from my Alpha Legion marines. With some spikes they may even look like the soldiers on the front of the _legion_ book maybe?

What do you think?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Vostroyans? Eh, I think that you could do better myself. Something out of the Necromunda range would work a treat.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't think of them! Thanks I'll have a look!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm gonna go through the list.

House Cawdor: Look pretty cultist like but I don't think that suits crusade era.

House Delaque: They look like how Alpha Legion is meant to look, shaved and all looking the same but would this be to much for operitives, long cloaks are a bonus though.

House Escher: I'm not sexist but I don't think they fit with what I'm looking for 

House Goalith: Could be gene breds like those in _Legion_ Also with some tinkering they could look like the those marines on front of _Outcast dead_ who steal the gangers armour. So far these are one of my favourites.

House Orlock: Not sure on these, look to much like common gangers.

House Van Saar: High tech looking, could work, not quite sure since they look so old model wise.

Ratskins: Not seeing it atm, to backwards looking for operatives.

Redemptionists: Like Cawdor, to cult like.

Zombies: Plain no 

Which ones do you think would suit em better? Don't even really need to convert many of them since some of the operatives could have shotguns, some with pistol and sword etc.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How about Tallarn Desert Raiders? Forgeworld even have sniper models for them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rough process of models I'm going to get in order of purchase. Thinking of doing it in terms of force organisation:

1. x2 Mk IV Marines

2. Tallarn Desert Raiders squad for Operatives?

3. Librarian Model, maybe the Sevrin Loth model?

4. Tartaros Pattern Terminators

5. New Space Marine Mk IV Commander

6. Scout Sniper models - Still not sure what to do with this, whether to use normal scout models with conversions or something else, due to cost.

7. Scout bikers- Same as before, not sure whether to convert scout biker models or use something else.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Mk IV is defintitely the best looking armour, so good choice there. Instead of the desert raiders, what about the Last Chancers? I think all the different models would better suit a unit of covert operatives, plus there are a few HWs and a sniper in there. 

I have the Severin Loth model, and it is one of FWs best. I'm not a fan of the Tartaros termies, but that's just personal taste. The new MkIV commander, while a fantastic model, I don't think would suit the Alpha Legion, as anything I've read so far would indicate that their commanders kit themselves out much like a standard marine, with maybe a special weapon or two.

As for snipers, the Catachan ones look good, but the fact you get 5 in the scout box would make them the cheapest option for sure.

What ever you do, I'm looking forward to seeing how this plog turns out.

*Last Chancers.*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The Mk IV is defintitely the best looking armour, so good choice there. Instead of the desert raiders, what about the Last Chancers? I think all the different models would better suit a unit of covert operatives, plus there are a few HWs and a sniper in there.
> 
> I have the Severin Loth model, and it is one of FWs best. I'm not a fan of the Tartaros termies, but that's just personal taste. The new MkIV commander, while a fantastic model, I don't think would suit the Alpha Legion, as anything I've read so far would indicate that they kit themselves out much like a standard marine.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

The problem with my commander is I'm not sure using a normal marine would be satisfactory enough for anyone I play against, but I do agree he should look like a normal Alpha. Maybe I could use a normal marine but let him be the only one without a helmet on or something?

As for the operatives, I had considered the last chancers but I thought the weapon differences where to much and the general look of them didn't feel right.

What with the announcement in this thread that something major concerning the heresy will happen with forgeworld, I think I may hold off getting any non forgeworld models for the time being.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Thanks
> 
> The problem with my commander is I'm not sure using a normal marine would be satisfactory enough for anyone I play against, but I do agree he should look like a normal Alpha. Maybe I could use a normal marine but let him be the only one without a helmet on or something?


Just give him a power weapon or some such, along with digital weapons. They are the sneaky kind of thing an Alpha Legion captain would use. A slightly more ornate weapon, like one of the BA ones would work just to help distinguish him on the table top .

EDIT: Or you could come up with a rule something like the Dark Elf assassins, you don't declare who or where your commander is until you want to. Your enemy won't know which unit he's going to spring out of until he's all up in their jock. Just a thought.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I'm going to use the Raptor's Chapter Master rules from Forgeworld because of all the sneaky rules he has, but he does have a power sword along with a special bolter so yeah could just go with that.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well I'm going to use the Raptor's Chapter Master rules from Forgeworld because of all the sneaky rules he has, but he does have a power sword along with a special bolter so yeah could just go with that.


Ahmen to that!
I myself was contemplating on using his rules for my own Pre-Heresy Alpha Legion army brainstorming.
I also have to say, go with the Tallarn Desert Raiders. They would work perfect for operatives.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've done a trial model, picture is bad, but it's the colour I'm thinking about more. I'm wondering whether it's to dark, I want it to kind of look like my avatar. Maybe a lighter blue to put the purple wash over?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Some better pictures taken with my camera


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm starting to have doubts on being Alpha Legion, mainly because I'm not confident I can paint it very well, others reasons though are it really limits what I can have in the army, and I really love the contemptor dreadnought and the new command figures, so I'm contemplating going for Emperor's Children. I don't want to convert or remove bits and so with all the aquilas etc that the new models have, I think they are probably the most appropriate. I also love Saul Tarvitz, more so than any of the Alpha Legion characters so far.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Awh I read this now? DAMMIT i just found a suitable pre-heresy landspeeder...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I could still use it  I've switched to Emperor's Children and going to have a jetbike squadron so a landspeeder would be awesome


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Talon-Ass...175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6fbfc1f7 You'd need to fit a weapon but that's not at all difficult.


----------

